# I'm back to grilling with Charcoal because of FiAir



## FiAirChief (Sep 28, 2011)

I gave up grilling with charcoal over 30 years ago because it took so long to get to cooking heat.
I recently got rid of my propane grill and bought a new Weber OneTouch Gold 26.75" grill.
I made the switch because I finally found a way to get charcoal up to cooking heat FASTER.
Actually, I didn't FIND a way. It didn't exist. 
*So I CREATED a tool for the job.*
I call it *FiAir*. 
*FiAir* is a *handheld battery powered blower created specifically for stoking charcoal or wood fires.*
My tests with FiAir have proven that charcoal can be brought to cooking temperature in easily HALF THE TIME of usual methods.
I am preparing to bring FiAir to market and want to share what I've learned in the process.
I joined this community to learn and share. 
Happy to be here and actually add something new to the discussion!

I really believe FiAir will change the debate between Charcoal vs Gas for grilling. Anyone who switched from Charcoal to Gas (or is considering it) because of the time it takes to get to cooking temperature -- you may want to reconsider. If you want to see what i mean, please go to *youtube.com* and do a search for *FiAir*. Prepare to be amazed!

FiAirChief


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 28, 2011)

someone check it out and let me know.  If it's cool, I'll let it stay.


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 28, 2011)

Checked.......ditch it. If the guy can't post the link himself?


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 28, 2011)

Sounds like a guru which lacks a brain. Sorta like an battery powered fan. They had them at Wally World this summer. Now I did not go to the link. I am way too busy to be chasing rabbit trails.


----------



## 1MoreFord (Sep 28, 2011)

youtube doesn't return any hits.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 28, 2011)

We have another product that will get your fire up to speed real fast also..........................a chimney!


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 28, 2011)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> We have another product that will get your fire up to speed real fast also..........................a chimney!


Hey Cap...ditch this one too.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 28, 2011)

Puff said:
			
		

> Nick Prochilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Powder Puff speaks again!


----------



## FiAirChief (Sep 28, 2011)

I see you're skeptical.
That's perfectly understandable. I didn't expect you to be an easy crowd. Especially to a newbie with wild claims.
But that's fine with me because I was looking for an ACTIVE community to share with.

I thought about FiAir for 12 years, searching to solve the problem for my wood fireplaces. 
All a fire needs is AIR. It should be easy. But there was nothing reasonable out there. I thought about it so much - I finally decided to do it myself.
I hired an excellent industrial designer with other consumer products on the market to help me design and build a prototype.
We actually went through 3 prototypes refining until it was right.
I knew we had it with prototype 2 when I tested it on the first charcoal fires I'd built in decades.
And the taste! 
I loved it and so did my wife (one of the big reasons we switched to gas in the first place).
So when I saw how well it worked in those first few tests, I knew I had something that really works.
Now I'm waiting for production quotes. I'm hoping to be able to make them here in the USA, but everyone says that's practically impossible these days.
I'll have to wait and see on that.

Anyway, I didn't want you to have to work so hard to check out FiAir.
I'm sorry you couldn't find it on youtube. I should have just given you the links.

Here they are:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G9MKe84IhmM>
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=etOo1OQJNcg&feature=related>
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-vYRGrGijNY&feature=related>

Please know that I joined this group with serious intentions.
I'm trying to get honest reactions to something I've spent years and about $25,000 getting to this point.
I've tested it and it works. 
But will anyone else be interested in buying it for about $20-25?
Please look at the videos and decide for yourselves.
If you have questions, I want to hear them.
Your opinions really matter to me.

Thanks -

FiAir Chief


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 29, 2011)

Well in the words of Bigwheel, I'd gladly try a free version of one, just for experimentation, to report back to the masses here. I'll even waive my usual consultation fee just to benefit the BBQ Central community!


----------



## bbquzz (Sep 29, 2011)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Well in the words of Bigwheel, I'd gladly try a free version of one, just for experimentation, to report back to the masses here. I'll even waive my usual consultation fee just to benefit the BBQ Central community!


Thanks Nick ... We don't say it often enough ... THANKS FOR ALL YOU DO FOR ALL OF US!   

BTW I could do the same thing as the FiAir just putting my "Dustbuster" in reverse.


----------



## john pen (Sep 29, 2011)

If a complimentary sample was sent to me, I also would be willing to try it and post a full review, however, my attorney will not allow me waive the usual consultation fees...


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Sep 29, 2011)

You could probably market it to backyard grillers...but not here.
It's not an original product, there are numerous others like it and none have really caught on as a "miracle product" for the real BBQ community (people that really know what they are doing)

But, like I said... you could sell this to backyarders. Best of luck to you!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 29, 2011)

One of the things that we are missing here is that he is losing some serious beer drinking time! While I'm waiting for chimney to get ready, I easily down 2 or sometimes 3 beers!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 29, 2011)

I use Matchlight and have no issues???


----------



## swampsauce (Sep 29, 2011)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> You could probably market it to backyard grillers...but not here.
> It's not an original product, there are numerous others like it and none have really caught on as a "miracle product" for the real BBQ community (people that really know what they are doing)
> 
> But, like I said... you could sell this to backyarders. Best of luck to you!



Is that people who cook on a bbq instead of eating bbq?


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 29, 2011)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> I use Matchlight and have no issues???


 :supz:


----------



## john pen (Sep 29, 2011)

I like to soak mine in a mixture of gas and diesel for two hours before lighting them. Much better flavor than using lighter fluid !


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 30, 2011)

john pen said:
			
		

> I like to soak mine in a mixture of gas and diesel for two hours before lighting them. Much better flavor than using lighter fluid !




I'm assuming it's biodiesel?


----------



## FiAirChief (Sep 30, 2011)

Thanks to all of you who made the effort to see the FiAir videos on youtube.
I hope more of you will at least take a look.
I appreciate ALL of your comments because you are the people who take BBQ and grilling seriously and are a big part of my target market. 
Being such a NOOB, after I dug deeper into BBQ Central, I realized that most of you are into SLOW cooking.
I still thought you might want to get to the cooking part faster, but maybe not.
Thanks to ScottyDaQ for point that out.

When I was looking into ditching gas for a Weber Charcoal grill I learned about the big debate between charcoal and gas.
Most people preferred the taste of charcoal but were moving toward gas because charcoal took so long to hit cooking heat.
That seems like a lame reason to give up the taste of charcoal, but that's exactly what I did decades ago.
That's why I'm so excited about FiAir. It feeds the charcoal fire what it needs and the fire feeds me faster!
But I'm learning that not everyone wants to cook fast.
Maybe that's why Kingsford came out with their "Slow down and Grill" campaign -- to try to turn that negative into a positive.

Still don't YOU want to get to cooking a little faster when you grill instead of smoke?
Since both my wife and I worked really busy schedules all our lives, we didn't have time for slow cooking.
And when the kids were young -- grilling fast was a form of self defense!

We still grill steaks, burgers, hotdogs, pork sirloins, fish - backyard stuff - just like ScottyDaQ said. 
And we still usually want to get to it fast.
So when I was finally able to test FiAir on a charcoal grill, I was really happy to see how well it worked.
It meant I could use FiAir in my wood fireplace AND make the switch to charcoal!

It's been too warm to make many tests in my fireplace, but this summer was great for grilling.
I did over a dozen tests - with more to come if the weather ever improves here in Pittsburgh - and ate great every time.
Since I timed all the tests, I know 2 things:
I was getting the coals up to *450°+ in as little as 7:30 *and never more than 15 minutes.
In every test we were *taking our food off the grill while most people were still waiting to cook.*
For a lot of people, that's good news. 
Oh - and did I mention *FiAir* is *FUN!* Some of you might like that too.

I'll be putting the FiAir website soon with a lot more information. 

Anyway - thanks for your comments. Keep em coming.


----------



## FiAirChief (Sep 30, 2011)

I'd love to provide free samples of FiAir  -- especially to knowledgable folks who can really put it to the test -- but all I have now is one very expensive prototype. I already have a list of people who have helped out in various ways who will certainly be getting a free FiAir once they're in production. Don't count yourself out yet!


----------



## john pen (Sep 30, 2011)

Id be interested to see a side by side test with a Weber Chimney


----------



## swampsauce (Oct 1, 2011)

Well, i watched a video. Here is my take: It appears that there are lit briquettes on the bottom with lump placed on top. Now, had to get those briquettes lit somehow, my guess is Weber chimney. Now if you gonna take the time to lite briquettes to place lump on top of to blow air onto them, why not just start with lump in the Weber chimney? But then I guess it would be hard to sell a hairdryer to folks who cook on a bbq instead of eating bbq.  Good luck. I can see the late Billy Mays selling this product to lots and lots of non cooking people who want to cook.


----------



## FiAirChief (Oct 1, 2011)

Thanks for taking the time to look at some of the videos -- and for commenting.

Sorry Swampsauce - I guess I didn't make it clear in that video that my neighbor had *leftover briquettes* from the previous weekend. 
Then, on this day, he used charcoal lighter fluid to restart them. 
The fluid burned off but maybe he didn't use enough to get them to catch well. 
So he sent his kids over to ask me to bring my FiAir prototype to help.
He was out of briquettes and had gotten lump and that's why those were on top.
And you ARE RIGHT. *There was some fire left in those coals. *
That was clear as soon as i hit it with FiAir -- the lit briquettes sprang to life and fresh lump coals on top were ready for cooking in just a few minutes.
That was NOT what I call a test. I TIME all my tests and keep the clock running so everyone can see there's no cheating. 

As for the *Weber Chimney Test* - I've looked at all kinds of youtube videos about using the chimney. 
They all suggest it can take *anywhere from 15 to 30 minutes* for a full chimney to be ready for dumping. 
If you look at my chimney test, you'll see that FiAir got it ready easily in *UNDER 10 MINUTES*. 
If you've used a chimney and know how long it usually takes, you really don't need a side by side test. 
If it usually takes 15-30 minutes and FiAir will do it in under 10 minutes = *FiAir makes the chimney work faster.*
The only question remaining then is: *Do you want to cook faster enough to care?
*
The fact that so many here at BBQ Central ARE NOT IN A HURRY doesn't mean that there aren't SOME OF YOU who are *sometimes in a hurry* - especially for backyard grilling. 
I'm only suggesting that for times when you WOULD like to go faster, FiAir is coming to do the job.

While there may have been other products like it on the market, I couldn't find them. 
I bought anything I could find and nothing had the combination of features I was looking for - including affordability.
I couldn't stop thinking about it for years and finally decided to build it myself. Hell, isn't that the American Way?

So - please keep following this thread. 
Look at the videos - I'll be adding more soon. 
And keep commenting.
I'll take all your criticism and suggestions. 
If I can't convince at least a few of you, then maybe I am barking up the wrong tree.
But that won't stop me. I'm following my passion just like you. 
I wouldn't ask any of you to give up smoking. 
So please work with me as I try to make grilling easier for some people. 
Eventually, maybe even you.

Thanks for being so active on this thread!

FiAir Chief


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Oct 1, 2011)

What makes your product better than:
Air Grill?  http://www.air-grill.com/
Looftlighter http://www.looftlighter.com/

?

Again...not really a new concept. Just sayin.


----------



## swampsauce (Oct 1, 2011)

Dude, i dont really mean to piss on your party. I have a product that i try to sell as well. Looks like you have done a lot of work and research on your product. I wish you great success. Only advice  I have for you, know your target customer. I would say experienced, old, and set in there ways grumpy folks on a bbq forum are not gonna be your customers. I do see it on the "as seen on tv shelf" in China Mart though. And I can see tons of women buying them as Christmas and Fathers day gifts. Enough of marketing 101. Good luck in your endeavor!!!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 2, 2011)

FiAir, The problem you really have is time management. When I'm using charcoal, I light my chimney and go about getting everything else ready. It almost always seems that when the coals are ready, so am I with the food for the grill. Good luck with your product, $25,000 is a lot to recover, I wish you the best.


----------



## FiAirChief (Oct 3, 2011)

Thanks for your questions and suggestions.
Let me take them one at a time.

*What makes FiAir better than Air Grill or Looftlighter?*
Glad you asked, ScottyDaQ!
I bought an Air Grill Executive when I found one at Restoration Hardware many years ago. I was happy to pay $35 for it. It works and I used it in our fireplaces until I got my FiAir prototype. And, as I've said, I just recently switched to charcoal so I never tried it on the grill.
There are *three things that make FiAir better. *
The first is that since *FiAir is battery powered* you don't have to crank it. You also have to stop cranking at some point just to take a break. FiAir will keep blowing as long as you hold the button. 
Second, *price*. I believe you can now buy the Air Grill Executive for $30 but that's still $5-$10 more than FiAir will sell for.
Then there's the size. FiAir is under 9" long and is very light and portable. I believe the Air Grill Executive is 15"-18" long and considerably heavier.
I won't even talk about the $10 Air Grill because I've read that the plastic gears have been known to break on the first use.

As for the *Looftlighter*:
It requires AC. *You have to plug it in. That means it's not portable.*
And the *price*? Well, I couldn't figure that out. When I ran it through an online currency converter, 450,000 SEK came out to over $7,000! 
Somehow, I don't think thats right. I don't even know if you can by one in the US. And just looking at it make me think it must cost more than FiAir.

I would NEVER SUGGEST that FiAir is a new idea. 
People have been trying to find faster ways to make fires since they realized that the standard squeeze bellows just doesn't work as well as the GiANT BELLOWS the blacksmiths used. 
I am suggesting that FiAir represents a new answer to the old question and as far as grilling is concerned, could change the debate between charcoal vs. gas.

Here's one of my favorite stories: 
In the 1920's a Congressman moved that we abolish the US Patent Office because - everything that was going to be invented had already been invented!

I think he was wrong about that.
I've done my own and two professional patent searches and have seen most everything there is to see. When I asked my Industrial Designer about many of the patents, he said that after what we learned developing FiAir, many of those ideas simply wouldn't work if you built them. Well, we built one FiAir - and whether you want one or not - it DOES  WORK well on the grill and in the fireplace.

So - i still think i have something with FiAir. And like writing songs, it's just something I'll have to keep doing until the spirit dies. 

*Nick* - I get what you're saying and you guys have taught me a bunch about the difference between grillers and smokers. 
And most of it has to do with time. The long time it takes to BBQ and the "no hurry" attitude that goes along with it. Hey, more power to ya!
I also know that around my house my job is making the fire and my wife will often be getting everything ready in the kitchen so it's fine with her if we're ready to cook sooner. 
I also have to admit, I've been using FiAir more than I need to on some of the fires. I really need to back off more often and just let the coals react after I've given it some FiAir. Still learning that stuff, too.
And *Swampsauce* - I think you're right. But the numbers say I'm looking at a target market in US and Canada of about 60 million. 
I know I'm not going to get everybody, but I sure am looking forward to Fathers' Day and Christmas!

I now know I jumped in a little too soon to the wrong Forum. 
I'm glad you gave me the straight skinny. 
Guys - thanks so much for playing this game with me. 
I'm still waiting for the production figures, but if they come in where I'm hoping, maybe I'll be able to share a few free samples when I finally have some on the shelves.
It's months away, but I'll keep you posted, if you don't mind.
I know I have to concentrate on the backyard grillers, but now that I've found you I'd like to stick around.

The best to all of you!

FiAir Chief

PS - please keep it coming if you like. . .


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 3, 2011)

We're glad to have you here! Like I said, best of luck!


----------



## mar52 (Oct 3, 2011)

I used to sell a similar product that was crank actuated.

I also sold bellows which didn't need batteries.

Good luck.

The only way I see it being successful is if it's AS SEEN ON TV and hawked by professionals.

But wait!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Nov 2, 2011)

LoofLighter is $70 USD


----------



## Greg Rempe (Nov 5, 2011)

The other thing I should point out is, unless I am mistaken, the FiAir is a blower only...the LoofLighter will actually light the fire first and then keep the steady stream of super-heated air in the coals for a quicker light up.


----------



## FiAirChief (Nov 5, 2011)

I've seen Looftllighter and - while it certainly works - *FiAir* *has some major benefits* and seems to have you up to cooking heat in about the same time as Looftlighter at less than half the cost. Most people have their own way of lighting a fire. FiAir simply provides the air to make it burn faster and hotter.

*Looftlighter requires electricity*. That eliminates portability. *FiAir is battery powered* and works anywhere -- even in the woods for camp fires. 
You can locate your grill anywhere you like. Indoors, you won't be tethered to an electric outlet that may be just out of reach of your fireplace or stove.

Amazon and others are selling* Looftlighter for $80*. *FiAir* will likely retail for* under $30*. 
Affordability is one my primary goals of FiAir.

Thanks for pointing out the competition. 
So far, I've seen all the competing products mentioned and still believe _*FiAir*_ has them beat due to the combination of portability, efficiency, convenience, safety and affordability.

Many thanks for all your comments! Please keep them coming.

FiAir Chief


----------



## bbquzz (Nov 5, 2011)

I refer back to Nicks post early in this thread "What is wrong with a charcoal chimney?" $15.00, a book of matches, 2 pieces of newspaper, it just doesn't get any easier and I can drink beer for the 10 minutes it takes to get up to heat, no hands needed.


----------

